
Command Line Args Done Correctly - totalperspectiv
http://perl6maven.com/parsing-command-line-arguments-perl6
======
totalperspectiv
Every couple months I get sucked into trying to find a good reason to use
perl6 (6lang/slang ??). I finally decided to just start using it for day to
day utility scripts and was hooked when I saw how easy it was to set up
command line args.

